

The hot YouTube chick that Coors doesn't want you to see - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/the_hot_youtube_chick_that_coors_doesnt_want_you_to_see

======
ericb
Moderators, please delete. HN is not Digg or Reddit.

~~~
icey
fromedome appears to just be linkspamming alleyinsider. He has yet to make a
single comment here.

So, good job turning HN into your own personal linkfarm.

------
josefresco
Sooo what's the story here? Big corporation hires progressive ad agency which
in turn makes a racy ad that gets pulled when the corp doesn't like the
product

...am I missing something? Oh that's right they mentioned YouTube.

~~~
timr
Cynic's interpretation: big corporation hires progressive ad agency which
creates "controversy" by pulling its own ad for being too "racy".

~~~
jrockway
That sounds like cleverness or original thinking. We're talking about an _ad
agency_ here.

------
pchristensen
She wasn't even hot. :(

